# FRS/GRMS



## squerly

I would like to get a FRS/GRMS base station for the house.  The dogs and I hike the mountains behind the house and I always take a hand held Cobra with me.  Problem is that back at the house, someone has to have the other hand held handy and it's easy to leave it in the wrong room.  Any suggestions?


----------



## bczoom

Do cell phones work in your area?  _The Mrs. always seems to hear the cell phone..._

I'm not familiar with a FRS/GMRS base station and didn't even know they made them.  Would you be putting it in a central location in the house where it can be heard from most anywhere in the house?

Although more bulky in the handheld, I found a CB radio works much better than FRS in hilly environments (with a big-ass antenna on the house).  Prior to cell phones, that was our communication system into the hills.


----------



## 300 H and H

We have the base radio for our system in the Kitchen. And it is turned up loud. Not a GRMS though....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## bczoom

300 H and H said:


> We have the base radio for our system in the Kitchen. And it is turned up loud.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


Can you tell us what make/model you got?  Any external antenna? 

I may resurrect our radios.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

A lot of people out here in the bush use marine vhf radios they put out about 50 watts and the handhelds do about 5 watts. be advised vhf and uhf radios are line of sight once you get to cb band you are talking hf, the little frs and gmrs and cb are your only legal options. a lot of folks use marine radios like cb's out side of marine areas, but this isn't legal. because of its limited range it's also not likely to cause any unwanted attention either.


----------



## 300 H and H




----------



## xsinawl

Get a dual band 144/440 set up.  It isn't strictly legal to talk on but it will receive and of course then the listener can fire up the appropriate handheld in order to legally reply...
I have used my old 530 for this.


----------



## JEV

xsinawl said:


> Get a dual band 144/440 set up.  It isn't strictly legal to talk on but it will receive and of course then the listener can fire up the appropriate handheld in order to legally reply...
> I have used my old 530 for this.


When recommending a dual band radio in the Amateur bands, a suggestion to [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Technician-Class-2010-2014-Gordon-West/dp/0945053622"]buy the book and take the Technician Exam[/ame] to get licensed is highly recommended. It's an easy exam and the Morse Code requirement has been dropped. I bought the book on Tuesday and passed the exam the following Saturday. It's really that simple to get licensed.


----------

